# Finding my past posts



## KarenAG (Jun 24, 2005)

*Easy way to find previous postings*

Is there now, or can there be a way to find our previous postings?  I go into several bb's for travel info and don't always remember which ones.  One travel site has us click on our name and all posts show up.


----------



## Dave M (Jun 24, 2005)

You can easily do that, Karen. Simply click on your user name on the left side of any of your posts and then click on "Find more posts by KarenAG". Or Click on "Users List" near the top of the page, find your name and click on "Find Posts".


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 24, 2005)

.. or click on Quick Links and select Your Posts

.. or click on Search, then Advanced search, then enter your username on the right side, and scroll down to click Search Now


----------



## KarenAG (Jun 24, 2005)

Thank you.  I didn't know I could do this.  It's great.


----------

